# Emre Mor



## neversayconte (26 Dicembre 2016)

19 anni talento del Borussia Dortmund. Passaporto comunitario. 
Baricentro basso. Ha un talento enorme: rabone, colpi di tacco, elastico, no look ecc. Può giocare in qualsiasi posto nell'attacco, anche centravanti. Trasfer Market lo valuta già 5 milioni. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lblzSlHWW6c


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Dicembre 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> 19 anni talento del Borussia Dortmund. Passaporto comunitario.
> Baricentro basso. Ha un talento enorme: rabone, colpi di tacco, elastico, no look ecc. Può giocare in qualsiasi posto nell'attacco, anche centravanti. Trasfer Market lo valuta già 5 milioni.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lblzSlHWW6c


Già? Il Dortmund l'ha preso al doppio dal Nordsjaelland


----------



## Reblanck (27 Dicembre 2016)

Mor, Dembele, Pulisic, Ginter, Weigl, Durm, Merino sono un pò come i nostri Romagnoli,Donnaruma e Suso del momento hanno i soliti prezzi che daremmo noi e poi non te li cedono alla fine.


----------



## Reblanck (27 Dicembre 2016)

Mi sono dimenticato Raphael Guerreiro che è una dei terzini sinistri più forti del mondo secondo me.


----------



## VonVittel (27 Dicembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Mor, Dembele, Pulisic, Ginter, Weigl, Durm, Merino sono un pò come i nostri Romagnoli,Donnaruma e Suso del momento hanno i soliti prezzi che daremmo noi e poi non te li cedono alla fine.



Merino al Dortmund ha la stessa considerazione che ha da noi un Hadziosmanovic qualunque


----------

